# Music!



## Beans (Feb 16, 2014)

Was just wondering what music you guys here at this wealth of knowledge we call APS are into?

For me, I like heavy rock, metal and a little dubstep. Some include, Soilwork, Kittie, Metallica, SOAD, Orgy, Arch enemey, Static-x etc 

What about you guys?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 16, 2014)

I am absolutely head over heels for Old school Heavy Metal.... Judas Priest is my favorite. Last year I wrote about 12 songs worth of lyrics for a Heavy Metal Band on the GC.... I love Rob Zombie, slipknot too many to mention.... I love other music to, not a huge fan of country though lol


----------



## Umbral (Feb 16, 2014)

Prodigy, Gesaffelstein, Placebo, Parachute Youth, ALT-J etc. Etc.


----------



## Beans (Feb 16, 2014)

I love rob zombie too xD And slipknot. And prodigy. I hate country though...

A friend told me a joke once, "What do you get if you play a country song backwards? - Your house, your kids, and your wife." Lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 16, 2014)

Beans said:


> I love rob zombie too xD And slipknot. And prodigy. I hate country though...
> 
> A friend told me a joke once, "What do you get if you play a country song backwards? - Your house, your kids, and your wife." Lol


That is too funny.... I like Prodigy also


----------



## MathewB (Feb 16, 2014)

AC/DC
Metallica
Black Sabbath
ZZ Top
Tenacious D
Motorhead
Queen
Blues Brothers
Cream
Beatles
Hendrix
Flogging Molly
The Who
Wolfmother

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 16, 2014)

Heavy Metal. In particular my band!


----------



## Beans (Feb 17, 2014)

Grogshla said:


> Heavy Metal. In particular my band!



Oooo? I'd like to see a song or two!


----------



## snakes123 (Feb 17, 2014)

The Lumineers
San Cisco
Ben Howard
Matt Corby
Alt-J
Macklemore
Ball Park Music
Boy & Bear
Georgia Fair
Mumford And Sons
The Jungle Giants
The Kooks
The Wombats
Xavier Rudd
The Paper Kites

All great music


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 17, 2014)

Beans said:


> Oooo? I'd like to see a song or two!



here is one of our videos. Hope you like 

METREYA - Machines of War (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 17, 2014)

Grogshla said:


> here is one of our videos. Hope you like
> 
> METREYA - Machines of War (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


Love the drum and guitar work(specially the guitar) and the growly voice is goosbumpy material... Has Daughter's approval too lol
Well done to you and your band G


----------



## Norm (Feb 17, 2014)

Grogshla said:


> here is one of our videos. Hope you like
> 
> METREYA - Machines of War (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube



Nice, on first listen reminded me of classic Kreator. Good to see new metal bands not overdoing the growling, over the top vocals.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 17, 2014)

Norm said:


> Nice, on first listen reminded me of classic Kreator. Good to see new metal bands not overdoing the growling, over the top vocals.



Funny you say that, we love Kreator and we have just been chosen to support them on the Sydney leg of their Australian tour with Death Angel


----------



## Norm (Feb 17, 2014)

Kreator and Death Angel!!!!!!! On the same bill??!! Awesome! I'll be making sure I'm there!


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

Do you know who has the melb support?

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 18, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> Do you know who has the melb support?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



Gosh darn, miss all the good music gigs out in tha boon docks lol best we get is an AC/DC cover band(and not that good, they try though)


----------



## schoona (Feb 18, 2014)

Seeing as nobody has mentioned it

A&B "Thing Called Love"
Above & Beyond feat. Richard Bedford "Thing Called Love" Official Music Video - YouTube

A&B "Thing Called Love" acoustic show 
Above & Beyond Acoustic - "Thing Called Love" Live from Porchester Hall (Official) - YouTube

A&B version of New Order - Blue Monday
New Order - Blue Monday (Above & Beyond Remix) - YouTube

One of biggest/best tracks ever, A&B - On a Good Day vs Gareth Emery - Metropolis
Above & Beyond & Gareth Emery pres. OceanLab "On A Good Day (Metropolis)" - OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube

Estiva - Wait Forever
Estiva & Cardinal feat. Arielle Maren - Wait Forever (Official Music Video) - YouTube

Martin Roth & Eco - Tonight is Forever (best!)
DJ Eco & Martin Roth - Tonight is Forever (Armin Only 2008) - YouTube


----------



## Snowman (Feb 18, 2014)

This has been done a few times >>>>>>>> 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/music-96812/, 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/music-127048/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/music-80924/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/music-choice-64003/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/music-u-38913/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/wat-music-r-u-38912/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/music-u-like-41532/


----------



## schoona (Feb 18, 2014)

Someone thinks they are funny haha

No other genre can hit as much of the sound spectrum, as trance, you can do uplifting, dark, psytrance, vocal, euphoric, straight out party stuff, full emotional spectrum over generally 7-10 hour shows. With the full scale stadium size pyro,lighting stuff, its amazing (and no, never taken any drugs in my life  )

I appreciate the co-ordination of the metal and thrashing and that stuff, music though? nope. 
Still listening to Rob Zombie from 20 years ago? yep, that sound is old, it died and hasn't been able to re-invent itself. I do like Dragula though (der) 

Playing at the King's coronation in Holland, most recent album title track, intense
[video=youtube;RcyCvcVyUY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcyCvcVyUY0[/video]

Imagine, with his brother Eller playing guitar
Armin van Buuren - Imagine (Eller van Buuren Live) (Armin Only Imagine 2008 DVD Part 4) - YouTube

And another epic intro for the Mirage world tour, with vocals, benno on keyboard (music!) and an orchestra as well 
Armin Only - Mirage, Utrecht (Official Opening) - YouTube


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

Really [MENTION=39735]schoona[/MENTION] ? 
You're aware the only reason you can have 7 hour shows with trance and other such crud is because its actually not music?  
Me, I can't even slightly appreciate that rubbish, has no musical value whatsoever. 
You're not on drugs? And you call trance music, but not metal? 
Ummm at least metal in pretty much any of its forms involves actual MUSICAL instruments.


----------



## schoona (Feb 18, 2014)

Snowman said:


> This has been done a few times >>>>>>>>
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/music-96812/,
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/music-127048/
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/music-80924/
> ...



Before it was just "music!", looked like a good dig at mine

- - - Updated - - -



tahnia666 said:


> Really @schoona ?
> You're aware the only reason you can have 7 hour shows with trance and other such crud is because its actually not music?
> Me, I can't even slightly appreciate that rubbish, has no musical value whatsoever.
> You're not on drugs? And you call trance music, but not metal?
> Ummm at least metal in pretty much any of its forms involves actual MUSICAL instruments.



Hahaha yeah, there is really a secret big red button, in the middle of a neon room with floating elephants, and when aspiring producers want to make a next beatport top 10, they just need to find and then manipulate that button to there genre. Then, a computer screen pops out of the floor with the message "you're next club banger is available now on beatport and itunes for 2.99, you are a god among men. goodbye". You then retreat to a sunny villa off the coast of spain, showered in expensive drinks and latin girls. It's really that easy. 

And you're aware that a rock band that plays for 3 hours is a self interview for an hour of, and then after that they have run out of material? 

As I said, I appreciate the coordination. I like watching phil collins (drumming). To me, metal is a "i want to hit this symbol as many times as i can rhythmically in 3 and a half minutes" bang bang bang bang bang bang 

guitar, wow, i have mates listneing to architects/hacktivist etc and listening/watching them mimic it is impressive sure. as far as a nice aurally pleasing melody, give me tonight is forever any day of the week.

vocals. grown men screaming, all the black, can't understand the words because it sounds like someone shoved a spear up their anooos, the grave views of the world, the self hate/suicide/dark/troubled themes...yeah pass. 

dont mind rammstein occasionally though...sometimes disturbed. but yeah, only on occasion

Don't get me started on the JJJ indie/alternative.

chord chord chord chord, (down an octave) chord chord chord chord (down another octave) chord chord chord chord (back up an octave) chord chord chord chord.
Hmmm, not alternative enough, better add some cowbell, and sound like a 14 year old girl. That'll get me some air time on the j's. please. music


----------



## Snowman (Feb 18, 2014)

schoona said:


> Before it was just "music!", looked like a good dig at mine



I didn't bother reading any of the posts... But I realised that the first link I posted just said music so elaborated.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 18, 2014)

Yep Kreator and Death Angel on the same bill. It is a great combo

There is only 1 support band for the sydney and the brisbane show. All other concerts around Australia only have the 2 headline bands with no supports

Really appreciate the kind comments  Cheers!!!!


----------



## Norm (Feb 18, 2014)

schoona;2423748
I appreciate the co-ordination of the metal and thrashing and that stuff said:


> schoona, no need to "re-invent" anything, if it works, don`t fix it. I don't want to hear a metal or thrash band do anything other than metal/thrash. Same thing they were doing 20 years ago? Yep, and that's just fine by me!


----------



## schoona (Feb 18, 2014)

Norm said:


> schoona, no need to "re-invent" anything, if it works, don`t fix it. I don't want to hear a metal or thrash band do anything other than metal/thrash. Same thing they were doing 20 years ago? Yep, and that's just fine by me!



It's strange you know. 
I'm from Newcastle

NXFM plays mainstream
KO-FM plays all the 80s/90s and a dash of today. The one hit wonders, the songs people dont want to let go of. When the clientele eventually turn off their radios/retire from work (communal radio station) and the "new generation" of peopel come along, the transistor radio will be dead, and yes Thunderstruck is a cool song. Worthy of a daily play though? Nope. But just for the old guys it is. 

When they arre gone? What will play on the radio. 

By your logic, there'd still be JS Bach on the transistor radio


----------



## Norm (Feb 18, 2014)

"By your logic, there'd still be JS Bach on the transistor radio"

Not true because the music I`m talking about doesn't get played on radio. Though I understand where your coming from.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 18, 2014)

schoona said:


> It's strange you know.
> I'm from Newcastle
> 
> NXFM plays mainstream
> ...


Plenty if people still listen to Bach. No doubt people will listen to other old stuff in a hundred years too.


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

You're generalizing though @schooner, actual thrash, heavy, death, ect metal, is vastly different to whatever it is you're describing. And people still listen to old metal cause it quality, I'm not debating that crap appeals to some people, the top 10 is testament to that. But let me think of a trace act that's stood the test of time..... 
Sorry cant, there isn't one.
Metal? Um slayer, testament, motorhead, kreator, iron maiden, Judas priest, black Sabbath these guys sell will sell music till after they're dead. and that's just the top of my head. 
Nameless trance acts? Until the next hit. 
Music. Please


----------



## schoona (Feb 18, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> You're generalizing though @schooner, actual thrash, heavy, death, ect metal, is vastly different to whatever it is you're describing. And people still listen to old metal cause it quality, I'm not debating that crap appeals to some people, the top 10 is testament to that. But let me think of a trace act that's stood the test of time.....
> Sorry cant, there isn't one.
> Metal? Um slayer, testament, motorhead, kreator, iron maiden, Judas priest, black Sabbath these guys sell will sell music till after they're dead. and that's just the top of my head.
> Nameless trance acts? Until the next hit.
> Music. Please



did you not generalise also?

funny, watched this the other day
Slayer - Raining Blood - YouTube
the guts of the song is just a thrash, no tune, no melody, no variation. just hit the drums as much as oyu can and pluck as many strings. then finally some lyrics, a bit of a breakdown. 

So my misconceptions are? lots of metal bands aren't fat men with overgrown hair, flogging their necks like parrots screaming about death, hating the world, being oppressed etc? right. 

you wouldn't know any trance artists? 

you're just going to have to let it go that the depth of sound achieved electronically is superior to one man and his guitar. that can also be accentuated, by a man and his guitar. 

this is a good watch
Carlos Santana / Eric Clapton - JinGo (Jin-Go-Lo-Ba) 2004 Live Video - YouTube


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't need to check it out @schooner I wasn't questioning the talent of santanta or Eric clapton, they're incredibly talented MUSICIANS. 
Saying electronically programmed sound made with computer generated instruments aka trance isn't music, isn't generalizing dude, its just the truth. 
Slayers not you cup of tea? Cool, I love them but they only represent one genre, and aggressive music is their point and they do it well. 
Have a listen to the guitar in a meadeth track, or death. Talent. 
I don't only listen to death metal, I just prefer it. I like thrash, and the occasional black metal session too. I also like johnny cash and Willie nelson all good music.
also I don't mind a bit of slim shady here and there, I actually own leftfield's rhythm and stealth and could probably dig up some other trance. Maybe. I'm just not deluded enough to call it music

- - - Updated - - -

Lol @schooner ill never let it go


----------



## schoona (Feb 18, 2014)

well all the bands in the world sound poo without electronic intervention, whether thats effects on a guitar (ie not the natural guitar sound then is it, as good as electronic music) or changing voice tones to produce the track. give a pianist a piano and that's completely organic sound then yeah. 

funny, slim shady, reckon his music is natural? like a 3 piece band? yeah nah. so we have proven its not electronic music that you hate, just gotta work out what it is

Armin van Buuren - Shivers (Alex M.O.R.P.H.'s Red Light Dub) (Imagine DVD Part 17) - YouTube
if you can handle the synthesised beats of slim shady, the intrument is in the voice. apart from the fact shivers is an awesome melody, this voice live goes right through you. alex morph has tweaked/modernised it a bit

robert miles - children is old and classic
Robert Miles - Children [Dream Version] - YouTube

another classic, binary finary - 1998
Armin Only 2008 LIVE - Binary Finary - 1998 [HD & HQ] - YouTube

- - - Updated - - -

A song written in tribute for a 7 year old girl named Olivia who died of cancer from Andy Duguid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teNTATYk_mQ

And RAM teamed up with Susana, after RAM's wife passed away
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CULZK1HFs8s


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

Dude you've proven nothing, I said don't mind it, not that its music. I actually said I'm not deluded enough to call it music. Read the comment
You can make all the justifications you like, I'm very aware that anything recorded and yes even played live has some form of digital enhancements. Just quietly, pretty much everyone knows that.
But there's a world if difference between enchancing music made with instruments and something that's no more than digitally altered sounds made by computer generated instruments. 
A world.of .difference.
If an instrument is being played by a real human, in a real band, even a long haired, neckless, fat hairy man in a band full of the same. Still trumps trance.
Cause trance is not music. 
It's computer skills.

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## schoona (Feb 18, 2014)

On 30 April 2011, Van Buuren was appointed Officer in the Order of Oranje-Nassau for services to Dutch dance music and the Dutch music economy. He received the insignia (badge and ribbon) from the hands of the mayor of the city of Leiden

Order of Orange-Nassau - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pretty small accolade for someone who just presses play eh...


----------



## Beans (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice Grog. I like it!


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Beans


----------



## Boiga (Feb 18, 2014)

I mainly listen to hip hop but also like classical and oldies.
Regarding the "trance"/"Metal" debate I think it depends on what your interpretation of the two are. 
Personally I think metal fans overuse the "but they use real instruments" because while that might be true, bands like T-rex, Led zeppelin, The beatles also did but made way better music.

Just my opinion.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful day for a Session of Metal...... I love any form of music(except my singing lol) Now if I sang to you all, then there would be no room for debate because you would all agree......... I SUCK roflmfao and it could NEVER be classed as music heh heh heh


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

[MENTION=39735]schoona[/MENTION] lol we'll just have to agree to disagree.hey? I'm an old thrasher from way back any way.. nothings changing my mind...had this argument sooo many times. This is by far the most civilised one yet though  [MENTION=39495]Boiga[/MENTION] hahaha the never ending trance/meta debate, I'm a fan  [MENTION=28308]CrystalMoon[/MENTION] BAHAHAHA pmsl

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm (Feb 18, 2014)

I really don`t care who likes metal and who doesn`t. I love it, been listening to it since I could walk and will listen to it till the day I die!

By the way, its not the only genre I listen to but it is by far my favourite.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 18, 2014)

music is art. It's human nature to have your own opinion. 
But I know that Metal fans are probably the most passionate in the world. \m/


----------



## Snowman (Feb 18, 2014)

I wonder who the most wealthy musicians are?.. If we take personal preference, opinion and taste out of the equations and just look at who has made the most money from being a musical entertainer... No doubt there are a few musicians who have appealed to a greater number of people.

- - - Updated - - -

Had a quick google...
Andrew Llyd Webber - $1.2B
Paul McCartney $800m
Emmilio Estifan - $500m
Elton John - $550m
Mick Jagger - $328m
LA Reid - $300M (Quite like LA Reid's stuff)
Gene Simmons - $300m
Keith Richards $280m
Jay Z $500m


----------



## schoona (Feb 18, 2014)

Look up what tiesto and Calvin Harris earn per year, within 5 years they have made it halfway up the list, and that's not including what they have already earned in 20years (tiesto) etc


----------



## Snowman (Feb 18, 2014)

schoona said:


> Look up what tiesto and Calvin Harris earn per year, within 5 years they have made it halfway up the list, and that's not including what they have already earned in 20years (tiesto) etc


If they aren't in the top 100 they aren't in the top 100.


----------



## schoona (Feb 18, 2014)

Elton John charges way too much, he's too old. 
He was good 30 years ago. Is still good for sure, but good enough to charge 800 a ticket or whatever to sing in a vineyard in the hunter valley? No

Idiots hanging onto their own lives from that time are just that silly that they pay that for a 2 hour show 

Imagine going to the meatloaf show and he sounded like a ****** hip hop Dj scratching his voice and played through a 12W paper cone speaker 

Daft punk's alive concert sold out quicker than the Beatles in 2007 (much better product than the get lucky stuff they are producing now)


----------



## Snowman (Feb 18, 2014)

Calvin Harris Net Worth | Celebrity Net Worth

- - - Updated - - -

People pay what they think it's worth. That's the way it's always been. Even with snakes


----------



## schoona (Feb 18, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/calvin-harris-tops-list-of-worlds-richest-djs-2013-8

Earn 50 million a year in your own back. Only thing is the market place has changed, same argument I made before. He's not likely to have a 40 year career. The sound will change and he won't be current 

McCartney earns 800 over 40 years 
The difference was it was the break free moment for 'youth' that hung up on their favourites, when they pass, I guess young people of today haven't 'valued' the tunes as much because it hasn't been as 'influential' (nt the same as not enjoyed as much by passionate fans) as Beatles tunes 'in his time'


----------



## Snowman (Feb 18, 2014)

schoona said:


> Calvin Harris Dominates List Of World's Richest DJs With Insane Annual Earnings | Business Insider
> 
> Earn 50 million a year in your own back. Only thing is the market place has changed, same argument I made before. He's not likely to have a 40 year career. The sound will change and he won't be current
> 
> ...



No it's their current net worth. Most have lavish lifestyles that need a lot of money yearly to keep. 
Funny to think I have family worth more than a lot of these celebs.

- - - Updated - - -

I hear what you are saying gooba. But it doesn't explain new artists like P.Diddy being worth $550m


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 18, 2014)

LOL lucky I am not needing to rely on my Musical talent(or lack there of)for my net financial worth.... Tis interesting to read what people make through music/entertainment. I hadnt really thought about it much.... I still Love METAL


----------



## Snowman (Feb 18, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> LOL lucky I am not needing to rely on my Musical talent(or lack there of)for my net financial worth.... Tis interesting to read what people make through music/entertainment. I hadnt really thought about it much.... I still Love METAL


A lot of my favourite bands don't even get a mention. Sometimes it's nice just to be different and like something less mainstream. There's no doubting the talent of someone like Andrew Lloyd webber. It's just not my cup of tea


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> LOL lucky I am not needing to rely on my Musical talent(or lack there of)for my net financial worth.... Tis interesting to read what people make through music/entertainment. I hadnt really thought about it much.... I still Love METAL



Me too crystal  
Anyway the quality of any particular band, has Jack to do with talent. I've seen buskers that are as talented as Santana playing for coins, and then there p diddy. Clearly talent and cash are mutually exclusive.
And really let's not forget there's the "music" that's about the money, and then there's METAL that's about the music. \m/ 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowman (Feb 18, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> Me too crystal
> Anyway the quality of any particular band, has Jack to do with talent. I've seen buskers that are as talented as Santana playing for coins, and then there p diddy. Clearly talent and cash are mutually exclusive.
> And really let's not forget there's the "music" that's about the money, and then there's METAL that's about the music. \m/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



I guess talent is a range of things. It might be technically pitch perfect, it might be a lyrical genius, it might be making something that appeases the masses. To me I think most wealthy people are talented if they made it themselves. They might be better at business than music, which is no less a talent. I recognise someone like P. Diddly as being talented at his genre and business as I do the Rolling Stones. Making music that fans of the genre like isn't easy. Every genre has tough critics. Even the weird stuff Gooba listens to.
I've never understood why people debate what is better. As long as you enjoy what you listen to, what does it matter? I only mentioned the wealth as its a constant of artists that have appealed to a large number of people as opposed to bands that don't make it and didn't have the mass appeal. 
If you love a genera that is popular it doesn't mean it is better than a less popular genre. You are simply part of a majority. And vise versa you are simply part of a minority. Minorities are all the rage these days....


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Minorities are all the rage these days....



Very true [MENTION=16366]Snowman[/MENTION]  I only wish it was so when I was a kid, lol 
I could've been cool.
Now I'm just tragic lol

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 18, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> Very true @Snowman  I only wish it was so when I was a kid, lol
> I could've been cool.
> Now I'm just tragic lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


By the Goddess I am *still *NOT cool


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> By the Goddess I am *still *NOT cool



Ha ha ha me either, but if I was 14 now instead of 34 I would be 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 18, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> Ha ha ha me either, but if I was 14 now instead of 34 I would be
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


Then, now..... I am still a round peg in a square hole lol I think ya pretty darn cool


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 18, 2014)

Peaked Too Soon (Men with Day Jobs) - YouTube

the band is called Men With Day Jobs . they aren't young and have been in some pretty amazing aussie bands over the years , including " Ol 55" and they all work more than 1 job


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Then, now..... I am still a round peg in a square hole lol I think ya pretty darn cool



Naww  bakatcha x yeah once a freak always a freak  I love it :%

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 18, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> Peaked Too Soon (Men with Day Jobs) - YouTube
> 
> the band is called Men With Day Jobs . they aren't young and have been in some pretty amazing aussie bands over the years , including " Ol 55" and they all work more than 1 job



Omg ol' 55!!! I have "take it greasy" on vinyl... And cd, sounds better on vinyl

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 19, 2014)

yes tahnia , and the bass player Kim still plays with Frank and Wilbur every now and then .


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 20, 2014)

borntobnude said:


> yes tahnia , and the bass player Kim still plays with Frank and Wilbur every now and then .



And some Italian guy?? 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## critterguy (Feb 20, 2014)

50's, 60's, 80's and after pop rock, rock, heavy rock, some pop, alternative and metal.
Do like some classical too.
Favourite bands are Metallica (Garage INC and before), Linkin Park, Pearl Jam, Guns and Roses, some Megadeath, Judast Priest and plenty of 80's hits from The Cure, Cindy Lauper, Billy Idol etc. 

Like alot of nineties-curent stuff like Sound Garden, Live, Pearl Jam, Bush, Nickleback, Creed, Alien Ant Farm, Papa Roach, Blink 182 etc.

Out of the current pop singers I like Katy Perry the most, don't go for boy or girl groups though, usually single pop singers like her, Minogue etc.
Out of dance I liked Moloko, Fatboy Slim, Basement Jax and The Black Eyed Peas.
Favourite classical is Rhapsody in blue by George Gershwin.


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 20, 2014)

^^Rocky is no longer interested in playing ,so frank and Wilbur bring the lead guitar player with them from Melbourne Kim Constable on Bass and Rod Crundwell on keyboards 
They still play great music, but the jokes that fly between frank and Wilbur sometimes just take over the show :lol: and even have the rest of the band in stitches


----------



## lochie (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm into heavy/ metal but not too full on, GNR metallica slayer anthrax fear factory etc etc like a bit of led zep clapton dire straights AC/DC deep purple

Can't go past a bit of pinky floyd either.

I adore blues and modern blues which is essentially hip-hop but real hip hop not overly monetized pop based.

immortal technique,diabolic,vinnie paz, blis n eso,hilltop hoods, tupac,techn9ne,re3co etc

Good thread, oh and I class cold chisel as aussie blues.


----------



## frankie27 (Feb 26, 2014)

Grogshla said:


> here is one of our videos. Hope you like
> 
> METREYA - Machines of War (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube




wow there AMAZING, are you guys on itunes cuz id definantly buy an album or two.
what do you do in the band?



i like

steel panther
iron maiden
guns n roses
black veil brides
sleeping with sirens 
memphis may fire
megadeth
pierce the veil
ect


----------

